# Ainley



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Have to give it to Ron, Jane, Chad and the crew at ainley. I just got my trailer thursday and it is pretty sweet. They were great to work with and the trailer they built for me is better than I could imagine. Pulls great!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Waterdogs,
I can only echo what you have written. It was a year ago this month, I drove to Iowa and picked up a dream, an investment of a lifetime, and a great product that will last my lifetime. What a great company, fabulous people and incredible customer service. Hats off to Ron, Jane and Chad for what they provide to the people who play the dog games.

Post up some pictures, I always like to see what options other people chose when building their dream.

Dave.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

not sure how to post pics?[/img]


----------

